# I have a question about my truck loan



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont do the loan thing anymore on my vehicles. My wife always has a loan going but i choose not too. i like buying a good old 2-4k dollar rig and running it for 3 or 4 years and then moving on to the next. Or like im doing now take an older truck and restoring it. Im doing up an 87' chevy 3/4 4x4 right now. By the time i am done ill probley have 4k into it and it will be like a new truck. 

My last truck payment i had cost me 680 a month, too steap for me, i hated writing that check out every month!


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

mnjconstruction said:


> I dont do the loan thing anymore on my vehicles. My wife always has a loan going but i choose not too. i like buying a good old 2-4k dollar rig and running it for 3 or 4 years and then moving on to the next. Or like im doing now take an older truck and restoring it. Im doing up an 87' chevy 3/4 4x4 right now. By the time i am done ill probley have 4k into it and it will be like a new truck.
> 
> My last truck payment i had cost me 680 a month, too steap for me, i hated writing that check out every month!


I'm right there with you. I got my current truck for $4k cash and it feels good not having a payment. Brand new vehicles are awesome, if you're buying cash. Live today like no one else, so you can live tomorrow like no one else (Dave Ramsey)


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Newest update. I just got my final payment notice. Now instead of the next two payments being considered late, all three final payments are considered late.

I really wish they would stop playing games. After this, I don't think I will finance any more rigs. I hate being treated like a financial delinquent just because my old finance company sold out to a group that finances folks who are in even worse financial shape than I was when I financed 4 years ago.

I do have my wife on board with a "new" Jeep Wrangler, but I am so ticked about this whole thing, that I will probably just wait until I can pay cash or work out a deal with a private party.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Whoo-frickin' Hoo. I am 15 minutes from getting these guys off my back.  What a mess. I've been trying to call all morning and had to wait for them to call me with a nasty message this morning to actually get a number to talk to someone. Of course this was after I had already told them I was paying it off this morning. I actually thought I talked to someone earlier today, but I guess it didn't matter. 

I can't wait. :clap::clap::clap:


----------

